

Should Startups Hire Consultants? - cdstamper
https://medium.com/@cdstamper/don-t-hire-contractors-42276eedd23a

======
damm
There seems to be 2 sides to this; someone always says don't hire contractors.
Another person says yes hire contractors.

If you can hire an employee for less than you are paying for an contractor
(include your HR time, payroll, taxes, other paperwork) there should be some
semblance of a balance.

If you hire a Consultant who doesn't care about you succeeding; then he is
selling his future short. Any good employee or Consultant will be absolutely
willing to do his part to see you succeed; as that leads to him succeeding.

There are bad employee's as well as bad consultants; let's not try and make it
black and white.

------
eschutte2
Ha, for a minute I thought you might have come up with a good reason not to
hire consultants.

One important point is that consultants can be a way to buy a slice of a skill
set or experience level that you couldn't afford to own outright, in the same
way that Berkshire Hathaway benefits from buying slices of companies on the
public markets that it couldn't own 100%.

~~~
cdstamper
That's more or less the point I was trying to make. Consultants can deliever
experience and skill levels that you can't afford or attract otherwise.

